# Food Safety News - 07/18/2022 2022 State Food Safety Enacted Legislation



## daveomak.fs (Jul 18, 2022)

2022 State Food Safety Enacted Legislation​By Guest Contributor on Jul 18, 2022 12:05 am
Editor’s Note: Doug Farquhar, J.D., is governmental affairs director at the Denver-based Environmental Health Association . He has once again exclusively provided Food Safety News with a detailed report on food safety developments in the 50 states. He developed his system for tracking state legislative action during his tenure with The National Conference of State... Continue Reading

Snail meat likely behind some outbreaks in Africa​By News Desk on Jul 18, 2022 12:03 am
Scientists have suggested that outbreaks from edible snail consumption may be going undetected in Cameroon. Researchers detected Campylobacter, Yersinia, Listeria, Salmonella, and Shiga toxin-producing E. coli in snails in Cameroon. African land snails are a source of food for many people in sub-Saharan Africa because of their protein. In Cameroon, no data on pathogens in snail meat are available, and... Continue Reading
FDA sends warning letters to two Illinois import companiesBy News Desk on Jul 18, 2022 12:01 am
As part of its enforcement activities, the Food and Drug Administration sends warning letters to entities under its jurisdiction. Some letters are not posted for public view until weeks or months after they are sent. Business owners have 15 days to respond to FDA warning letters. Warning letters often are not issued until a company... Continue Reading


----------

